# Blonde celebrities with similar coloring to mine? rop



## momof2gr8kids (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find pics of blonde celebs with fair skin/pinkish undertones, blue eyes...searching for the right shade of blonde for me.  (Don't look at my haircolor right now...it's not my natural color...but I want to go blonde).  

I'd like to have something clear that I can take to my stylist and say 'this is the color I want'.  They all keep trying to give me warm colors...not bad, but imo not the best for my skintone.  Any suggestions on celebs to look at? Thanks!

To give you an idea of my coloring..

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/621959.jpeg


----------



## blondeuntchick (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe Reese Witherspoon

http://www.bartcop.com/reese-witherspoon-oscar.jpg


----------



## momof2gr8kids (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondeuntchick* 

 
_Maybe Reese Witherspoon

http://www.bartcop.com/reese-witherspoon-oscar.jpg_

 
Very nice!  Thanks!


----------

